

What you need to know about A/B testing and conversion optimization (audio) - jv22222
http://techzinglive.com/page/606/98-tz-interview-lance-jones-conversion-optimization

======
jv22222
Justin (me) and Jason speak with conversion expert Lance Jones about the three
fundamental questions that need to be asked to optimize conversion and the
tools required to answer those questions.

------
strooltz
Tech zing is probably one of the best podcasts currently out there. It's a
staple in our coworking space.

